# Email from the pastor



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

Received a message from the pastor that Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday service will be held. The one big difference is that they will be open air and attendees must bring their own chairs. Most of the parishioners are in their 70s and 80s and to expose them to possible infection or even cold, damp weather (upstate NY)- I just wonder if this is a wise choice.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 4, 2020)

Not wise at all IMO. Why put people at risk? Will the pastor personally care for anyone that becomes ill or will that burden be passed on to those who are already overworked?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2020)

You could try social distancing in a parking lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received a message from the pastor that Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday service will be held. The one big difference is that they will be open air and attendees must bring their own chairs. Most of the parishioners are in their 70s and 80s and to expose them to possible infection or even cold, damp weather (upstate NY)- I just wonder if this is a wise choice.


 what on earth is he thinking?...  I really hope no-one risks catching this virus by attending.., wonder why he can't just stream on the internet..?

I like @Aunt Bea  funny suggestion (for those who have no internet)  he could stream it on a big screen and allow everyone to remain in their cars   however it's a VERY BAD idea to bring people together in a crowd for the service..


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

I trust peple will use their own judgment. I will NOT be attending tomorrow. And it will depend on the weather for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2020)

*This will be only the second time in my life that I missed Easter Mass. Of course I had a good excuse then because I was in the Hospital giving birth to my daughter. God forgave me then and I am positive he will forgive me this time too.*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 4, 2020)

Is there a shelter in place order in your city @debodun ?  If so, email your Pastor back and tell him you plan on contacting the city to see if he has permission to violate the order. 

It's just crazy to want parishioners of that age group to gather together as a group and in the cold.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2020)

As I have said before, my Episcopal Church has been doing pod casts for several months for those of us who cannot attend in person.  I have been subscribing to them as they are free and cover all activities at the church.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 4, 2020)

your not attending-smart
many pastors are sending out mini-sermons by email

only profit prophets still want the massed audiences inside


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received a message from the pastor that Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday service will be held. The one big difference is that they will be open air and attendees must bring their own chairs. Most of the parishioners are in their 70s and 80s and to expose them to possible infection or even cold, damp weather (upstate NY)- I just wonder if this is a wise choice.



Are you sure this does not violate the stay at home order where you are?  I think it would probably violate it here. Whether it does or not, I think it is a very unwise choice.  Why can't people just obey the order?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Are you sure this does not violate the stay at home order where you are?  I think it would probably violate it here. Whether it does or not, I think it is a very unwise choice.  Why can't people just obey the order?


I guess they believe that their 'god' will protect idiots - sorry, really pisses me off.  Contact your state health department, please.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 5, 2020)

Freedom of religion does not grant the right to spread disease!


----------



## old medic (Apr 5, 2020)

If they are not sick, And they wish to attend, then they have that right.... use common sense out it public.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 5, 2020)

old medic said:


> If they are not sick, And they wish to attend, then they have that right.... use common sense out it public.


My concern is that they now say the virus remains in the air hours after someone who had it exhaled.


----------



## old medic (Apr 5, 2020)

And thats your concern, and your choice... And would agree with not going... But others still have the freedom to make there own choice.
There are tons of CDC requirements in place in regards to allowed gatherings....
Being outside, bringing your own chairs... Im sure they wont be passing a plate or wine and crackers.... reducing risks
Some studies have shown that Nebulized (sneeze) its can remain 3 hours under perfect conditions... but generally  just falls to the ground.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 5, 2020)

old medic said:


> And thats your concern, and your choice... And would agree with not going... But others still have the freedom to make there own choice.


What about the minor children of these folks?  They don't get a choice.  Of course, kids almost never do about anything anyway.


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's the pastor's email message (edited to delete personal info):

*I invite you to worship this Sunday. The service will be outside in the court yard at 11 am. There will be benches and you may bring your own chair. We encourage people to respect proper spacing. The bathrooms will be available. We will have special music and worship. Please come and bring friends. There is plenty of space to be safe.  I will be contacting you soon. Please feel free to email me and tell me if you plan to attend. God Bless. Pastor ___________.*


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received a message from the pastor that Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday service will be held. The one big difference is that they will be open air and attendees must bring their own chairs. Most of the parishioners are in their 70s and 80s and to expose them to possible infection or even cold, damp weather (upstate NY)- I just wonder if this is a wise choice.



Of course it isn't, but people are dumb. We just don't know enough about this virus to take chances. I just read an article from some "experts" who say the 6 foot rule is laughable, it should be way more. And that being outside isn't safe either. Who do you believe.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 5, 2020)

I heard a news report, ABC, David Muir, that said a droplet from a sneeze can fly 27 feet!


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

I think he starting to hurt financially which drives him to this desperate measure. He depends on the collection plate for his salary.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think he starting to hurt financially which drives him to this desperate measure. He depends on the collection plate for his salary.


That sounds reasonable.

Maybe the flock should consider taking up a special collection to help keep the church and the pastor afloat until things get back to normal.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here's the pastor's email message (edited to delete personal info):
> 
> *I invite you to worship this Sunday. The service will be outside in the court yard at 11 am. There will be benches and you may bring your own chair. We encourage people to respect proper spacing. The bathrooms will be available. We will have special music and worship. Please come and bring friends. There is plenty of space to be safe.  I will be contacting you soon. Please feel free to email me and tell me if you plan to attend. God Bless. Pastor ___________.*


I'd start looking for a different church.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 6, 2020)

Protestant Church's  have a board of Elders (different name for
different dominations) They pay pastor, decide how offering is
distributed: Pastors Salary, Charity, Bld fund.....

Some churches have an employee which is not the pastor, who
allocates monies. I think this wise; however, I would rather several lay people involved.

Keep the money as far away from pastor as possible.


----------



## gennie (Apr 6, 2020)

*So bathrooms available.*  Perfect place to spread the virus unless it is cleaned and aired after each use.  The virus apparently lives for hours on surfaces and in the air.  If your beliefs demand attendance, I'd question my faith.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 6, 2020)

gennie said:


> *So bathrooms available.*  Perfect place to spread the virus unless it is cleaned and aired after each use.  The virus apparently lives for hours
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------good point
> When seeking restroom in a hurry, always went to burger joints,
> that is history now


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Protestant Church's  have a board of Elders (different name for
> different dominations) They pay pastor, decide how offering is
> distributed: Pastors Salary, Charity, Bld fund.....



My church is independent and non-denominational. They don't have to answer to an organized religious foundation.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 6, 2020)

debodum
I also attend independent and non-denominational church
tiny membership, but still there are three people that govern
the distribution of offerings made.
a good idea for all gatherings where different ideas abound

there is no suggestion of pastor's excessive involvement with
offerings. 
temptation-no, every member of congregation has the right
to question the distribution of funds.


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

There is no collection passed around during the service. There is one by the entrance where parishioners or visitors may make free will donations. The pastor doesn't touch that money. They do have officers and a Board of Directors. The treasurer distributes it where it is most needed, and I know the pastor's salary is a part of that.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

Another email update on the Easter service - the music part of the program has been canceled. No reason given.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Another email update on the Easter service - the music part of the program has been canceled. No reason given.


I think you could probably guess.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Another email update on the Easter service - the music part of the program has been canceled. No reason given.



Maybe in violation of a local noise ordinance.  I would imagine that if the pastor is planning on using a loudspeaker outside, he better be careful of that, too.  Here, a local fringe church decided to start having outdoor services last summer and they got seriously slammed by the city because of noise ordinances.  Nobody likes being awakened at 5:00 AM by someone else's church service (or probably even their own).


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> My church is independent and non-denominational. They don't have to answer to an organized religious foundation.


Like Hebrew National Bologna - "We answer to a higher authority."


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I heard a news report, ABC, David Muir, that said a droplet from a sneeze can fly 27 feet!


Long ago, there was a video of someone sneezing from the back of a full size city bus, showing that the particles reached the driver's seat!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> My church is independent and non-denominational. They don't have to answer to an organized religious foundation.


Your church consists of the worshippers and none of you have to answer to the pastor. Use your own judgement about what you do, but remember that if you attend and become infected you will inevitably infect others. Some of them, including yourself, may die.

What you are asked to do is look after each other, including the pastor. Don't let him starve. Phone him and ask him if he is OK. I'm pretty sure he will be.


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

"Sneezes travel at about 100 *miles per hour*," says Patti Wood, author of Success Signals: Understanding Body Language . She adds that a single sneeze can send 100,000 germs into the air.

www.webmd.com › Allergies › Feature Stories


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received a message from the pastor that Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday service will be held. The one big difference is that they will be open air and attendees must bring their own chairs. Most of the parishioners are in their 70s and 80s and to expose them to possible infection or even cold, damp weather (upstate NY)- I just wonder if this is a wise choice.


Don't think so.


----------



## oldman (Apr 11, 2020)

Our church is still closed, but we do have streaming services now.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Reminder email from the pastor:

_Easter Worship Service Sunday at 11am.   
The service will be held outdoors.   
You may bring your own chair or sit on the benches provided or stay in your cars. There will be speakers by the parking lot.  
I believe our Omnipotent God will keep you safe.  Faith overcomes fear.    _


----------



## oldman (Apr 11, 2020)

My wife just told me that this will be our first ever time that we missed Easter service at the church. I always enjoyed the few special holidays like Easter and Christmas in the church. The choir always gave a great performance. We did get a new Pastor a few years back and he delivers a very good sermon. I really enjoy listening to his stories that he somehow works into the sermon.

I’ll have to look and find out if Sunrise Service is still on. I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Reminder email from the pastor:
> 
> _Easter Worship Service Sunday at 11am.
> The service will be held outdoors.
> ...




Well, IMHO faith can overcome fear; but I doubt it can overcome the coronavirus, which is a pathogen that does not discriminate between the believer and the non-believer.  

Faith might overcome the fear of being hit by a freight train, but fear or not, the freight train will still squash you like a bug if you stand in front of it.

Fear of outcome and the actual outcome are not related.

Anyone who believes that God has promised that He will always protect believers from bad things on this earth hasn't considered the question of why, using early Christians and the apostles as cases in point, so many of them were crucified, eaten by lions, ripped apart, burned alive, etc. 

God never said that bad things wouldn't happen to Christians on this earth.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 12, 2020)

I will participate via computer and tv services.  Looking forward to the music and sermons tomorrow.  I have enjoyed the daily Lenten videos I subscribed to.  Also the Daily Word devotionals I do each morning.  It has been a meaningful Lenten season for me.    I miss the contact with people and the Peace but we adjust when we have to.


----------

